# Thinking of M2Racer Ti ORB pedals...



## DIRT BOY (Aug 22, 2002)

what do you think of them? I am using Speedplay Zero pedals now?
Easy to clip in and out? Any accidental clipping out?

Thanks!


----------



## alienator (Jun 11, 2004)

PM Juanmoretime. He switched from Speedplay to M2 pedals. He likes 'em.


----------



## woz (Dec 26, 2005)

I've been on them for a while as well, I am quite partial to them. 

On a side note, I know you are impatient, and though they are not the cranks, there is something here for you with a C and a T in it. 

Cheers


----------



## alienator (Jun 11, 2004)

woz said:


> I've been on them for a while as well, I am quite partial to them.
> 
> On a side note, I know you are impatient, and though they are not the cranks, there is something here for you with a C and a T in it.
> 
> Cheers


Who me? Impatient? No more than, say, a meth addict who's gone 12 hours without scoring.

I'll pick those up tomorrow.

BTW, over in General, people is asking about expensive bikes. I bet you could ballpark a figure for Project Goldmember.


----------



## Juanmoretime (Nov 24, 2001)

DIRT BOY said:


> what do you think of them? I am using Speedplay Zero pedals now?
> Easy to clip in and out? Any accidental clipping out?
> 
> Thanks!


Gio,

I was on Speedplay X pedals for 15 years. In the most complimentary way I can say the M2's are very Speedplay like only lighter. There is a slight learning curve with entering the pedal but anytime you switch that is to be expected. No I haven't had one accidental release, at least not with the pedals! ;^) I just set up my second bike with a set. 

I heard you took a spill. Is everything OK?


----------



## Knut (Jul 24, 2004)

Dirt Boy, you're probably already decided on this, but i thought I would add my €0,50 anyways.

Juan is right, they're very much like Speedplay pedals, and if you're used to those I would expect the learning curve to be short. I can recommend them 100%.


----------



## CFBlue (Jun 28, 1999)

One more here! Simply superb, they work even better than my Speedplays 

K


----------



## fleck (Mar 25, 2005)

I've got 2k miles on mine and I'm still quite pleased with them.

My only complaint is the engaging. The base plate could be designed better to guide you into the proper place. There is way more bumbleing around on them compared to SPDs

after i'm in, they are great. Solid underfoot.

be sure to keep them well lubed though... they can get noisy if dirty


----------



## woz (Dec 26, 2005)

More opinions here. http://www.fairwheelbikes.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=361&highlight=pedals+orb


----------



## asawlrider123456789 (Dec 22, 2005)

They look prettty sweet and are ridiculosly light. But i will never use speedplays again. I was in an all out sprint and right when I went my foot popped out causing an accident. To me they are scary and I don't know about the m2's but i'm glued to my keo's. Anybody lse have this prob. They were lubed and everything was clean. Those m2's are sweet and are seducing me.


----------

